# The Beethoven Symphony Cycle Alphabet



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I've just selected my favourite Beethoven symphony cycle on CD for each letter of the alphabet from among those I currently own. For some letters it was an easy choice, others more difficult. (Some letters not represented at all.) And no, this is not a poll or another "recommend a good Beethoven recording" thread! It's just a bit of fun.

I'm interested to see if this forum agrees with some of my choices. And where I don't have a cycle from a conductor of a particular letter, then I'm keen to know what this forum comes up with. First poster to fill in the blank for a particular letter gets to claim that letter (and repost the list). Let's keep it fair and set a cap of one letter per person per day. You can choose any letter, but once that letter is taken you'll not be able to change it. You have to select another. I've kicked it off with Z. 

A is for
B is for
C is for
D is for
E is for
F is for
G is for
H is for
I is for
J is for
K is for
L is for
M is for
N is for
O is for
P is for
Q is for
R is for
S is for
T is for
U is for
V is for
W is for
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I like it. Lots of fun!  I added the orchestra for Rattle since he has two cycles now. Later we can do this for Mahler?


A is for
B is for
C is for
D is for
E is for
F is for
G is for
H is for
I is for
J is for
K is for
L is for
M is for
N is for
O is for
P is for
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for
T is for
U is for
V is for
W is for
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Taplow said:


> Let's keep it fair and set a cap of one letter per person per day.


O, Fritz Kobus ... you break my heart.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

C is for Cluytens!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

:tiphat: W is for Bruno Walter.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

So the list currently is ...

A is for
B is for
C is for Cluytens
D is for
E is for
F is for
G is for
H is for
I is for
J is for
K is for
L is for
M is for
N is for
O is for
P is for
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for
T is for
U is for
V is for
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

L is for René Leibowitz, who has a great Beethoven cycle and once called Sibelius "the worst composer in the world."

A is for
B is for
C is for Cluytens
D is for
E is for
F is for
G is for
H is for
I is for
J is for
K is for
L is for Leibowitz
M is for
N is for
O is for
P is for
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for
T is for
U is for
V is for
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

...............


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I added the pride of the Netherlands, Bernard Haitink.

A is for
B is for
C is for Cluytens
D is for
E is for
F is for
G is for
H is for Haitink
I is for
J is for
K is for
L is for Leibowitz
M is for
N is for
O is for
P is for
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for
T is for
U is for
V is for
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

A is for
B is for
C is for Cluytens
D is for
E is for
F is for
G is for
H is for Haitink
I is for
J is for
K is for Karajan
L is for Leibowitz
M is for
N is for
O is for
P is for
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for
T is for
U is for
V is for
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Taplow said:


> O, Fritz Kobus ... you break my heart.


Might be you posted in response to my initial bunglings where I had posted about five and quickly edited them out after a careful reading of you original post?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

DavidA said:


> A is for
> B is for
> C is for Cluytens
> D is for
> ...


Which Karajan? Or does it not matter for this game?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I didn't see anything about it having to be the last name so as K is already taken...

A is for
B is for
C is for Cluytens
D is for
E is for
F is for
G is for
H is for Haitink
I is for
J is for
K is for
L is for Leibowitz
M is for
N is for
O is for Otto (Klemperer)
P is for
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for
T is for
U is for
V is for
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

can we have Maag for M as his cycle is quite simply wonderful!


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Becca said:


> I didn't see anything about it having to be the last name so as K is already taken...
> 
> O is for Otto (Klemperer)


That's awfully subversive of you! I'll allow it (since it's Klemperer), but will also allow someone to suggest an alternative if they think there is a conductor whose surname begins with O and whose cycles merits mention. You can add it next to Klempy.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

A is for
B is for
C is for Cluytens
D is for
E is for
F is for
G is for
H is for Haitink
I is for
J is for
K is for Karajan
L is for Leibowitz
M is for
N is for
O is for Otto (Klemperer)
P is for
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for
*T is for Toscanini!*
U is for
V is for
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman

His Ninth of 1952 would surely be one of my choices for that desert island.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

N for (John) Nelson.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

G is for Gardiner.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

A is for
B is for 
C is for Cluytens
D is for
E is for
F is for
G is for Gardiner
H is for Haitink
I is for
J is for
K is for Karajan
L is for Leibowitz
M is for
N is for Nelson
O is for Otto (Klemperer)
P is for 
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for Schmidt-Isserstedt
T is for Toscanini!
U is for
V is for 
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Taplow said:


> That's awfully subversive of you! I'll allow it (since it's Klemperer), but will also allow someone to suggest an alternative if they think there is a conductor whose surname begins with O and whose cycles merits mention. You can add it next to Klempy.


Did Eugene Ormandy complete a cycle?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is filling up fast! Once filled we may have to go to round two and have second conductors added so there are two per letter. This is especially true with Beethoven since so very many conductors have done cycles.


Taplow: You can take VPO off my Rattle listing. Rattle is sufficient and others are not focusing down to the particular cycle.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

A is for
B is for 
C is for Cluytens
D is for
E is for
F is for
G is for Gardiner
H is for Haitink
I is for
J is for
K is for Karajan
L is for Leibowitz
M is for Maag
N is for Nelson
O is for Otto (Klemperer)
P is for 
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for Schmidt-Isserstedt
T is for Toscanini!
U is for
V is for 
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Did Eugene Ormandy complete a cycle?


Yes, he did. But it's hard to find them all.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

A is for
B is for Bernstein
C is for Cluytens
D is for
E is for
F is for
G is for Gardiner
H is for Haitink
I is for
J is for
K is for Karajan
L is for Leibowitz
M is for Maag
N is for Nelson
O is for Otto (Klemperer)
P is for 
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for Schmidt-Isserstedt
T is for Toscanini!
U is for
V is for 
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It might be nice if the OP would simply allow multple conductors per letter, separated by commas. Still one vote a day, of course.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

If we did that, Ken, how would K look???? Karajan, Karajan, Karajan, Karajan? Or maybe someone might remember Klemperer, Kletzki, Krivine, Kempe, Krips, And probably others I have forgotten......


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

It's tomorrow already!

I is for Immerseel!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

PDQ Bach when Toscanini or Furtwangler mess up!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

See this page for reminders of popular Beethoven symphony conductors!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Might I suggest
A is for Abbado


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Robert Pickett said:


> If we did that, Ken, how would K look???? Karajan, Karajan, Karajan, Karajan? Or maybe someone might remember Klemperer, Kletzki, Krivine, Kempe, Krips, And probably others I have forgotten......


I remember an article about conductors during 1960s which said it was an advantage if your name began with a K


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Updated:

A is for Abbado
B is for Bernstein
C is for Cluytens
D is for Dausgaard
E is for
F is for
G is for Gardiner
H is for Haitink
I is for
J is for
K is for Karajan
L is for Leibowitz
M is for Maag
N is for Nelson
O is for Otto (Klemperer)
P is for 
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for Schmidt-Isserstedt
T is for Toscanini!
U is for
V is for 
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

KenOC said:


> It might be nice if the OP would simply allow multple conductors per letter, separated by commas. Still one vote a day, of course.


We might do that once this first list starts filling up. To be honest, I didn't think this thread would be that popular. When I was looking at my own collection, I forced myself to just pick one. In some cases it was difficult (Ansermet or Antonini?, Wand or Walter?). In other cases quite simple (Hogwood or Harnoncourt?). But the selection was part of the fun.

Let's give it another day and see where we're at.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Updated, Merl missed out my addition from earlier for some reason...?

A is for Abbado
B is for Bernstein
C is for Cluytens
D is for Dausgaard
E is for
F is for
G is for Gardiner
H is for Haitink
I is for Immerseel
J is for
K is for Karajan
L is for Leibowitz
M is for Maag
N is for Nelson
O is for Otto (Klemperer)
P is for 
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for Schmidt-Isserstedt
T is for Toscanini!
U is for
V is for 
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

DavidA said:


> I remember an article about conductors during 1960s which said it was an advantage if your name began with a K


It's true, of kourse!!

Even managed to overlook Rafael Kubelik in my list there. Silly bunt!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Filled in the J.

A is for Abbado
B is for Bernstein
C is for Cluytens
D is for Dausgaard
E is for
F is for
G is for Gardiner
H is for Haitink
I is for Immerseel
J is for Järvi (Paavo)
K is for Karajan
L is for Leibowitz
M is for Maag
N is for Nelson
O is for Otto (Klemperer)
P is for 
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for Schmidt-Isserstedt
T is for Toscanini!
U is for
V is for 
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Damn! Wanted Jochum for that one!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Robert Pickett said:


> Damn! Wanted Jochum for that one!!!


Well "E" is still open if the OP approves. Not sure there are any "E" last name composers who did a full cycle anyway.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Filled in the J.

A is for Abbado
B is for Bernstein
C is for Cluytens
D is for Dausgaard
E is for
F is for Furtwangler
G is for Gardiner
H is for Haitink
I is for Immerseel
J is for Järvi (Paavo)
K is for Karajan
L is for Leibowitz
M is for Maag
N is for Nelson
O is for Otto (Klemperer)
P is for 
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for Schmidt-Isserstedt
T is for Toscanini!
U is for
V is for 
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

....or U, if we pronounce it badly!!!

I'd have thought that F was for "F'ing obvious", but I had a much loved alternative for that one up my sleeve.....!:devil: Ferencsik!!!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Robert Pickett said:


> ....or U, if we pronounce it badly!!!
> 
> I'd have thought that F was for "F'ing obvious", but I had a much loved alternative for that one up my sleeve.....!:devil: Ferencsik!!!!!


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

V for Vanska. Such a shame that many letters have been occupied by conductors with less strong claims than others who could go there - some letters and very hotly contested.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

E is for Eugen Jochum, following the O is for Otto Klemperer rule...


A is for Abbado
B is for Bernstein
C is for Cluytens
D is for Dausgaard
E is for Eugen Jochum
F is for Furtwangler
G is for Gardiner
H is for Haitink
I is for Immerseel
J is for Järvi (Paavo)
K is for Karajan
L is for Leibowitz
M is for Maag
N is for Nelson
O is for Otto (Klemperer)
P is for 
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for Schmidt-Isserstedt
T is for Toscanini!
U is for
V is for Vanska
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Re Vanska ... I was going to use V for Various ... ahh well!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^^^ Strangely the Vanska cycle is worth ten of the various ones!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Enthusiast said:


> V for Vanska. Such a shame that many letters have been occupied by conductors with less strong claims than others who could go there - some letters and very hotly contested.


Your post suggests a follow on to this thread. Once we fill all the blanks, we could open it up to challenges to each letter's sitting composer. Then we could have polls to see if that composer can be unseated.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Your post suggests a follow on to this thread. Once we fill all the blanks, we could open it up to challenges to each letter's sitting composer. Then we could have polls to see if that composer can be unseated.


I vote we unseat Beethoven from this thread. :devil:


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Mikhail *P*letnev with the Russian National Orchestra


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

This list now stands at ...

A is for Abbado
B is for Bernstein
C is for Cluytens
D is for Dausgaard
E is for Eugen Jochum, or ... ?
F is for Furtwängler
G is for Gardiner
H is for Haitink
I is for Immerseel
J is for Järvi (Paavo)
K is for Karajan
L is for Leibowitz
M is for Maag
N is for Nelson
O is for Otto (Klemperer), or... ?
P is for Pletnev
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for Schmidt-Isserstedt
T is for Toscanini
U is for
V is for Vänskä
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for
Z is for Zinman

Leaving E and O open for alternative suggestions (surnames). I don't believe there are any conductors with surnames Q, U, X, or Y who have done Beethoven cycles. Am I wrong?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

...............................


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I hope this helps fill one of the problematic letter slots:
Using one of my unsung talents I have travelled to the future and can assure all that Simone Young will record a cycle in 2025!


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I assume there has to be actual recordings to qualify for this game. I did find reference to a Chinese conductor who has conducted the cycle whose name starts with X, but there do not appear to be any recordings. 

I also found a blog post that mentioned a 'Y' conductor with recordings, but I haven't found any actual recordings by said conductor (or even any evidence that he's ever actually conducted the cycle). I suspect the blogger is mistaken.

I've already used my letter for today so I won't mention any names even though they both likely don't actually qualify for this game.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Malx said:


> I hope this helps fill one of the problematic letter slots:
> Using one of my unsung talents I have travelled to the future and can assure all that Simone Young will record a cycle in 2025!


I would like this to be true. Young seems to have shied away from Beethoven in the past, in both recordings and performance. Though she did conduct the Beethoven piano concerto No. 2 in Sydney last year, alongside Bruckner's 5th.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

In 1942, when his family moved to Greece, Iannis Xenakis was exposed to the music of Beethoven and Brahms for the first time. That’s a close enough X for me. 

There’s D. Xenakis playing Beethoven’s Fourth Piano Concerto on YT but without orchestra and much expertise. The X’s and Beethoven seem to be in short supply perhaps because of the X chromosome.

It’s too bad that more than one conductor’s name starting with the same letter isn’t permitted. There have been too many great conductors over the years to put Otto Klemperer under “O”. I see nothing wrong with listing names something like this, but they can’t be voted on the list more than one time, so no repeat nominations: 

B = Barbirolli, Barenboim
K = Kleiber, Klemperer, Karajan

As it is now, one name per letter is not satisfying simply because a certain name was mentioned first. If someone had mentioned Ernest Ansermet first, who also recorded the symphonies, there would have been no place for Abbado.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Taplow said:


> I would like this to be true. Young seems to have shied away from Beethoven in the past, in both recordings and performance. Though she did conduct the Beethoven piano concerto No. 2 in Sydney last year, alongside Bruckner's 5th.


Sorry, Malx, but Y is for Yehudi Menuhin, lovely cycle with the Sinfonia Varsovia!

A is for Abbado
B is for Bernstein
C is for Cluytens
D is for Dausgaard
E is for Eugen Jochum, or ... ?
F is for Furtwängler
G is for Gardiner
H is for Haitink
I is for Immerseel
J is for Järvi (Paavo)
K is for Karajan
L is for Leibowitz
M is for Maag
N is for Nelson
O is for Otto (Klemperer), or... ?
P is for Pletnev
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for Schmidt-Isserstedt
T is for Toscanini
U is for
V is for Vänskä
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for Yehudi (Menuhin) or...?
Z is for Zinman


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

U is for unreleased on CD and refers to Dorati's mediocre RPO cycle (not to be confused with his excellent LSO accounts). Btw, the original master tapes of that Phillips cycle are now considered 'lost' so if you have these recordings on LP keep hold of them. I have a vinyl rip of the set on my HD. You're not missing anything.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Robert Pickett said:


> Sorry, Malx, but Y is for Yehudi Menuhin, lovely cycle with the Sinfonia Varsovia!
> 
> A is for Abbado
> B is for Bernstein
> ...


A wasted trip then!


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

A is for Abbado
B is for Bernstein
C is for Cluytens
D is for Dausgaard
E is for Eugen Jochum, or ... ?
F is for Furtwängler
G is for Gardiner
H is for Haitink
I is for Immerseel
J is for Järvi (Paavo)
K is for Karajan
L is for Leibowitz
M is for Maag
N is for Nelson
O is for Otto (Klemperer), or... ?
P is for Pletnev
Q is for
R is for Rattle (VPO)
S is for Schmidt-Isserstedt
T is for Toscanini
U is for *gUnthe*r wand
V is for Vänskä
W is for Walter
X is for
Y is for Yehudi (Menuhin) or...?
Z is for Zinman


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Q and X are likely non-existent unless some cornball did a computer simulated Beethoven cycle and happens to have one of those letters in his initials, but we don’t want to go there, do we?.

How about a second round for Beethoven and a separate A-Z thread on Mahler.


----------

